# Lizard Food from Vetafarm



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

While checking out the vetafarm site I also found this... LIZARD FOOD  [no links]
Does anyone use this to feed their lizards?
I have previously been advised by my vet not to use 'dry pellet' foods so Im unsure if I should try it. Would love to hear what you all think about it.

Cheers


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 27, 2010)

i use lizard pellets to gutload the crix and roaches,...theyre great for that!


----------



## bucket (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm just a beginer not much help. i'm having troubles with my beardies not eating much very picky.:?


----------



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

great idea, my only problem is I have a bearded dragon who has become to a nightmare to feed. 
He will only eat meal/superworms (which I dont like to feed often) and pinky mice. Wont even eat any greens anymore.
Im also thinking bout trying to feed him silkworms


----------



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep same as my guy, very picky.
On the other hand I have other beardies that will eat anything you put in front of them


----------



## book (Aug 27, 2010)

They call it Blue Tongue, Shingleback and monitor food. My Blue Tongues love it. Very convenient to use.
My Accies and Bearded Dragons and other small skinks don't think it is food at all.


----------



## bucket (Aug 27, 2010)

my female eats alot but she's older,male is younger. i tried veggies didn't work bannana's, apples,kiwi fruit, small crickets. meal worms & woodies are all there eating :?


----------



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

book said:


> They call it Blue Tongue, Shingleback and monitor food. My Blue Tongues love it. Very convenient to use.
> My Accies and Bearded Dragons and other small skinks don't think it is food at all.



Do you feed this as your primary food source? and do you feed it to them dry?


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 27, 2010)

just incase you werent aware, adult beardies should be 80-90% vegetarian, feeding too much fat/protien once theyre adults causes liver problems and early death. (same with letting them get fat)
Be very persistant with getting them to eat greens and veges, youre not doing them or urself any favours in spoiling them with live food.
i found leaving the salad bowl on the basking spot so they were falling over it all day got them interested.
better off getting them started on a good salad routine as young as possible, obviously include a good amount of live food while theyre still growing tho.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 27, 2010)

just incase you werent aware, adult beardies should be 80-90% vegetarian, feeding too much fat/protien once theyre adults causes liver problems and early death. (same with letting them get fat)
Be very persistant with getting them to eat greens and veges, youre not doing them or urself any favours in spoiling them with live food.
i found leaving the salad bowl on the basking spot so they were falling over it all day got them interested.
better off getting them started on a good salad routine as young as possible, obviously include a good amount of live food while theyre still growing tho.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 27, 2010)

just incase you werent aware, adult beardies should be 80-90% vegetarian, feeding too much fat/protien once theyre adults causes liver problems and early death. (same with letting them get fat)
Be very persistant with getting them to eat greens and veges, youre not doing them or urself any favours in spoiling them with live food.
i found leaving the salad bowl on the basking spot so they were falling over it all day got them interested.
better off getting them started on a good salad routine as young as possible, obviously include a good amount of live food while theyre still growing tho.


----------



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

Couldnt agree more Chris
I wish I could make my beardie understand that lol
What greens do you feed your guys?


----------



## Da_Method (Aug 27, 2010)

My B.Dragon is 6 years old and each year he seems to get less and less interested with eating.
Fussy lil thing wont even eat crickets now


----------



## n1cky83 (Aug 28, 2010)

I bought that pellet food just to have as a back up food , mine will not touch it, so now its an expensive gutload the crickets love it, hahaha

my beardie is 20mths I am stuggling to get him to eat greens etc, I have tried dangling the leaves etc, but once every blue moon he does like mashed pumpkin or a tiny bit of finely grated carrot but thats about it. he just wants to eat silkworms all day? =o(


----------



## Tsubakai (Aug 28, 2010)

I have used that food in the past. Usually I would mix it with their greens or sometimes soak it in apple juice to improve its palatability. Can't say my beardies or bluetongues loved it but they would eat it.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 30, 2010)

yikes, dont know why my last msg posted 3 times,..oops!!

mine get all the asian greens coles stocks, 3 different types each week since tehy get thru 3 bunches a week.
plus green beans, snow peas,and butternut pumpkin as a staple, occasional carrot and, sweet potato, strawberries as treats.

mine eat their veges like theyre the yummiest things in the world, everything is gone in under 5 mins!!
(and theyre not half starved)

they get a few roaches on a sunday arvo but thats it. (oh, and they clean up any stray crickets that escape the snake room, but they'd be few and far between, lol,..)


----------



## herplove (Aug 30, 2010)

My blueys won't touch it. I jumped on it when it came out because it was a dry food and wouldn't spoil in the warmth of the tank. Unfortunately, my blueys couldn't give a rats bum. They love egg, snails, peas, chicken, corn.


----------



## ravan (Aug 30, 2010)

my beardies wont even look at it lol, so i just put it in with the crickets and they seem to love it lol


----------



## herptrader (Aug 30, 2010)

Ours get the Rep-Cal Bearded Dragon Food. Brian (of the Herp Shop.. and Rep-Cal Australia) always gets a laugh out of the other brands of bearded dragon pellets because he knows they just don't eat them.

We do not use the pellets as a staple but I suspect we could.

The blue tongues and shingle backs also seem to do well on them (actually they are more into them than the beardies!) but they only get them occasionally


----------



## book (Sep 1, 2010)

Da_Method said:


> Do you feed this as your primary food source? and do you feed it to them dry?


It is my Blue Tongues primary 'meat' source as I can't get snails very often. Roaches are given for variety. I am not a fan of dog food for meat and I think a lizard formular has to be better for them.
It is feed dry. It is not intended to be mixed with water and goes mushy if it does come in contact with water.

I would not do away with veggie and salad mix even if a pellet food gives them all required nutrition. Veggies gives more variety and something to exercise their jaws on.


----------



## thegatti (Sep 1, 2010)

My beardie won't even look at the pelleted food! I wish I knew that before I bought it. He will only eat it if I grate it up and mix it in with mushy zucinni and pumpkin. I even bought him some frozen dragon food, but it is brown and doesn't look nice.
Fatso goes crazy for mealies, he also gets crix, slaters and small snails. The greens I give are dandelion greens and bok choy.


----------

